
Air Purifiers Became the Newest Wellness Craze - LinuxBender
https://onezero.medium.com/how-air-purifiers-became-the-newest-wellness-craze-2f8ecff51049?gi=29f2fe740cdc
======
jatsign
"Some devices appear to be targeted specifically to anxious new parents: the
company Vornado, for instance, has an entire division called Vornadobaby,
which sells the Purio, a $159.99 air purifier intended for the nursery."

My daughter has a tree-nut allergy. The last I read about allergies like hers,
the driving theory was that we keep our children too insulated from the
natural world, and so their immune systems overreact when introduced to "new"
things.

I wonder if air-purifiers just make the problem worse. Of course, it you
already have allergies, this may help.

